
‘Austerity, That’s What I Know’: The Making of a U.K. Millennial Socialist - kaboro
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/24/world/europe/britain-austerity-socialism.html
======
entity345
UK millennial are not socialists and they have no clue what socialism means.

That's what is really scary.

~~~
vernie
Then you have nothing to worry about.

~~~
entity345
Quite the opposite.

They are clueless and used by the current Labour leadership who _are_ actual
Marxists.

That's why it's scary.

~~~
vernie
Wow, that is scary.

~~~
entity345
Thanks for proving my point...

